# I won Best site!!!!



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK I started here a year ago and got some fantastic help from everyone here. I Really cant name you all, but the Ma. Haunters really stepped up and answered all the dumb questions and really helped me with everything. Especially out fearless leader, Lotus, and Gmacted.

So At my campground I won best site with just the stuff I had made over the year, and the owners were so impressed I now have a budget for the year to come and will be doing a haunted walk at the campground.

I know that it is not as extravagent as yours on the site, but I am really proud. So here are the 24 photoes I took this weekend.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats Hawkchucker on the Best Site award! Pictures looked good although I'd love to see more taken at dark. Looks like you really got into doing stuff this year. I'll bet your efforts will spur competition next year to out do you.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job, my wife thought the Skelly on the tricycle was the best!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. I too love the skelly on the trike. I got a skelly from Lotus, my secret reaper this year, and that is what I want to do with it.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You did a great job and having someone willing to fund you is always something to be proud of!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats!! I really like the little skelly on the tricycle. Good job.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job! How cool is that to be able to get funded for the next year and get to make a haunted walk too. Congrats!!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow nice job. Love the wrapped up "victim".


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That looks great! Congrats on finding some $ help- that's the point our haunt really took off!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

WOW hawk, looks amazing, and congrats on the win!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

congrats! looks like some great stuff.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Great job. I wish someone would want to give me some money.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats  haunting and money , whew


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Great job hawkchucker! Congrats! Maybe you can build a 3-axis skull for next year with that budget you have. That will blow them away!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations! The doll that the skellie on the tricycle is holding is a perfect finishing touch.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Congratulations! The doll that the skellie on the tricycle is holding is a perfect finishing touch.


That thing was creepy as hell! That was my favoriate prop.

Congratulations BTW.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations! The pictures all look really great. I'm also a fan of the skelly on the tricycle...gotta get me one someday!


----------

